# post your cages/ toys/ stuff you made



## MagneticLove (Oct 4, 2009)

i have been thinking of totally pimping out my buns cage because my bunn looks so bored when he is in his cage. i bought him toys but he doesnt seem to like them. he just kinda hangs around staring into nothing or grooming himself.



so maybe some of you guys can help me out with recomendations or pics of your cages? specially toys you have made yourself, those seem to be the best =] 



i am so totally jealous of this ladys guinea cage its so cute [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAXPZ7TvSQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAXPZ7TvSQw[/ame]


----------



## Amy27 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd love some ideas for my cage too. Right now I have boxes and condos in my bunny's cage and they love them. I also have grass mats, lots of toys, which they ignore, and paper to shred. The condos are definetly their favorite things in their cages. They play in them and chew on them.


----------



## MagneticLove (Oct 5, 2009)

oh great thanks! im planing on making some condos. have thought about giving him a towel so he can play with because he loves towels but im not sure if it is safe


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't have a pic, but i made "bunny trees". They're a 1" x 1" x ~12" piece of wood attached vertically to a 1" x 6" x 6" base. I then drilled holes in the vertical piece and strung pieces of raffia through them. I tied wooden hearts from the craft store that i pained with food coloring and flavors (banana, raspberry, grenadine, etc) and drilled holes through, so they hang down like leaves on a tree. My guys don't like toys much, but they do like this a bit to chew on and attack.


----------



## lloorren (Oct 5, 2009)

They love plastic silverware, or at least mine does, and will take it an slam it around, maybe you could see if your rabbit likes it?


----------



## MagneticLove (Oct 6, 2009)

wow nice suggestions! i am going to try them out. thanks!


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 6, 2009)

My bun loves tunnels


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 6, 2009)

:yeahthat:

I got some tubes that are used to pour concrete, to make big round columns, at the hardware store. They were about $5 for a 1' diameter, 4-5' long tube, and they are fun for all the bunnies, if you have room for them.


----------



## MagneticLove (Oct 9, 2009)

i was thinking of makinga treat dispensing toy like the ones they have for dogs that you have to roll around so that treats can come out. just not sure what to use or where to buy something like that.

anyone have any ideas? or maybe has made one?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a ball from the pet store that you put treats in and when they roll it around the treats come out. I assume it would be really good for a bunny that's overweight--put their pellets in there and make them work for them!


----------



## MagneticLove (Oct 9, 2009)

awesome! yeah i was thinking of putting pallets in there to make it a double win. he gets fun and nutrition at the same time lol. 

may i ask where you found the ball? is it the ones made for dogs? or the little ones that happen to have holes?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 9, 2009)

This is what it looks like, kinda, and I found it at a local chain pet store.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RABBIT.GUINEA...temQQimsxq20090928?IMSfp=TL090928154001r14888


----------



## MagneticLove (Oct 9, 2009)

oh cool im goign to keep my eyes out for that 

thanks for your help =]


----------



## Kohana (Oct 10, 2009)

I have heard of people taking a toilet paper roll and stuffing it with hay and a few raisins/treats. Or a paper bag (without handles) and doing the same thing. Or a well cleaned plastic bottle cap (making sure that it is big enough to not get stuck on bun's nose or that there are no sharp edges. They like to toss them around.

I have also seen people use slinky's and hang it from the roof of the cage. One bunny like to grab the end of the slinky and back up to stretch it out. Then she would let it go 

I am definitely going to try a few of these out. :bunnydance:


----------



## l.lai (Oct 12, 2009)

My bun loves:

- Old magazines
- Telephone books
- Toilet rolls
- Longer paper towel rolls
- Wooden blocks
- Cardboard pieces
- Egg cartons


----------

